# Gestione feste, ricorrenze e Sacramenti



## fatata56 (29 Marzo 2012)

Vorrei conoscere la vostra opinione, magari chi é separato potrà riportarmi la sua esperienza, in merito a come gestire feste, ricorrenze, comunioni e Sacramenti vari dei figli quando si vive la situazione di genitori separati.
Festeggiate 2 volte separatamente o vi riunite per l'occasione? Restringete il cerchio al nucleo famigliare o allargate comunque l'invito alle rispettive famiglie?

Grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Marzo 2012)

Non festeggio


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Vorrei conoscere la vostra opinione, magari chi é separato potrà riportarmi la sua esperienza, in merito a come gestire feste, ricorrenze, comunioni e Sacramenti vari dei figli quando si vive la situazione di genitori separati.
> Festeggiate 2 volte separatamente o vi riunite per l'occasione? Restringete il cerchio al nucleo famigliare o allargate comunque l'invito alle rispettive famiglie?
> 
> Grazie



è sano per i figli per voi e per i nuovi compagni già sacrificati e scazzati di suo per le numerose ricorrenze che li vedono relegati in un algolo evitare stile dinasty, dallas, beautiful e gestire ognuno con la propria famiglia tali ricorrenze.

Si evitano tutta una serie di dolori casini.....

e ricordatevi che prima o dopo i nuovi mariti mogli compagni fidanzati si scazzano di essere sempre gettati nel ripostiglio ad ogni festa dove ipocritamente tornate dagli ex per....fare festa e un giorno potreste trovarvi con il lato B per terra. ( questo è un leggero fuori tema ma nemmeno tanto).


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Se parliamo di cresime, comunioni ecc credo che sia giusto che i figli abbiano in un giorno importante la presenza di entrambi i genitori.
La maggioranza dei miei amici sono separati e in occasioni di queste feste entrambi erano presenti e in molti casi accompagnati dai nuovi compagni. 
Chiedi ai tuoi figli cosa desiderano. E' la loro festa è giusto (secondo me) che esprimano un'opinione


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

una cosa è essere in chiesa per la cerimonia, poi la festa la si fa pognuno con la propria famiglia, è il modo più sensato.


----------



## elena_ (30 Marzo 2012)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Vorrei conoscere la vostra opinione, magari chi é separato potrà riportarmi la sua esperienza, in merito a come gestire feste, ricorrenze, comunioni e Sacramenti vari dei figli quando si vive la situazione di genitori separati.
> Festeggiate 2 volte separatamente o vi riunite per l'occasione? Restringete il cerchio al nucleo famigliare o allargate comunque l'invito alle rispettive famiglie?
> 
> Grazie


dipende come sono stati instaurati i rapporti tra le rispettive famiglie

ma credo non si possa proprio prescindere dalla presenza di entrambi i genitori, no?

fossi io la nuova compagna
e sapessi che la mia presenza non è accettata
semplicemente non ci vado
ma ritengo sacrosanto che il padre sia presente
e che i figli possano stare con lui e godersi la festa serenamente
non casca mica il mondo eh?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una cosa è essere in chiesa per la cerimonia, poi la festa la si fa pognuno con la propria famiglia, è il modo più sensato.


Mi sembra difficile l'organizzazione......


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra difficile l'organizzazione......


Sono tantissimi gli aspetti (soprattutto pratici) derivanti da una separazione.
Mia figlia mi ha detto che o immagini sempre di avere due case dove stare ora con l'uno ora con l'altra, altrimenti non ne vieni fuori.

Mi ha detto che non vorrebbe i nuovi compagni, per me sarebbero gente estranea che non c'entra niente con la mia famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono tantissimi gli aspetti (soprattutto pratici) derivanti da una separazione.
> Mia figlia mi ha detto che o immagini sempre di avere due case dove stare ora con l'uno ora con l'altra, altrimenti non ne vieni fuori.
> 
> Mi ha detto che non vorrebbe i nuovi compagni, per me sarebbero gente estranea che non c'entra niente con la mia famiglia.


Ma questo è un altro discorso.
Io parlavo dell'organizzazione di due feste per un evento come la comunione, io la trovo difficile e credo che un figlio in un giorno così importante vorrebbe avere entrambi i genitori presenti


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Vorrei conoscere la vostra opinione, magari chi é separato potrà riportarmi la sua esperienza, in merito a come gestire feste, ricorrenze, comunioni e Sacramenti vari dei figli quando si vive la situazione di genitori separati.
> Festeggiate 2 volte separatamente o vi riunite per l'occasione? Restringete il cerchio al nucleo famigliare o allargate comunque l'invito alle rispettive famiglie?
> 
> Grazie


In una situazione del genere è impossibile trovare la situazione giusta.
Credo che in questo caso chi deve riuscire a inghiottire il rospo per amore dei bambini siano i compagni dei relativi genitori.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questo è un altro discorso.
> Io parlavo dell'organizzazione di due feste per un evento come la comunione, io la trovo difficile e credo che un figlio in un giorno così importante vorrebbe avere entrambi i genitori presenti


Tutto è difficile per un figlio di separati.
Tutto.
Embè ovvio no?
Ma un conto è la messa in chiesa
Un conto è il famigerato pranzo eh?

Ma ci si abitua a tutto o no?

Poi bisogna anche vedere in che rapporti stanno sti pori genitori con le famiglie di origine eh?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In una situazione del genere è impossibile trovare la situazione giusta.
> Credo che in questo caso chi deve riuscire a inghiottire il rospo per amore dei bambini siano i compagni dei relativi genitori.


Ma quale rospo...ma dei...
Se io mi separo e vado a convivere con una nuova compagna che ha figli...
Credimi...
Mica i figli mi riconosceranno come padre...
E mica io devo sentirmi defraudato di una cosa che riguarda solo suo figlio e lei eh?

Mah...
Io manco morto andrei ad una festa della famiglia del figlio di un'altra...
Ma stiamo scherzando spero eh?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale rospo...ma dei...
> Se io mi separo e vado a convivere con una nuova compagna che ha figli...
> Credimi...
> Mica i figli mi riconosceranno come padre...
> ...


di un'altra magari no, della tua COMPAGNA forse si

Detto e ridetto: la mia collega accompagnata all'altare da suo padre e dal compagno di sua mamma....brividi e lacrime, in ospedale alla nascita del suo primo figlio, padre e patrigno (odio questo termine) incollati al vetro a guardare quello che per entrambi era un nipotino. L'orgoglio di un padre che vede la figlia diventata donna e di un uomo che ha contribuito nella sua crescita


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale rospo...ma dei...
> Se io mi separo e vado a convivere con una nuova compagna che ha figli...
> Credimi...
> Mica i figli mi riconosceranno come padre...
> ...


Conte, in questo caso non devi parlare come se fossi tu l'attore principale, immagina il compagno della genitrice che per una giornata si ritrova in mezzo a dei parenti e con l'ex marito.  Nella normalità dei casi non credi darebbe fastidio una cosa del genere? io direi di si, per questo parlo di rospi da inghiottire.

Però visto che gli adulti dovrebbero andare incontro a dei bambini, e visto che gli adulti dovrebbero capire che inghiottire un rospo del genere  si fa sia per la compagna che per i bambini attori di una vita della quale non hanno colpa.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> di un'altra magari no, della tua COMPAGNA forse si
> 
> Detto e ridetto: la mia collega accompagnata all'altare da suo padre e dal compagno di sua mamma....brividi e lacrime, in ospedale alla nascita del suo primo figlio, padre e patrigno (odio questo termine) incollati al vetro a guardare quello che per entrambi era un nipotino. L'orgoglio di un padre che vede la figlia diventata donna e di un uomo che ha contribuito nella sua crescita


No neanche della mia compagna...
Fatalità avrei un impegno improrogabile...
Ma stiamo scherzando eh?

Sarà che sono condizionato dai dialoghi tra mia figlia e una sua amica che ha i genitori separati.

Non penso proprio che una come mia figlia farebbe come la tua collega...non penso proprio.

No...
Non riesco ad entrare in queste ottiche e ho i miei limiti.
Quantunque io abbia un forte istinto paterno.

SO che la figlia della mia compagna avrebbe sempre una maglietta invisibile davanti a me con scritto sopra: Ricordati che tu non sei mio padre, ma quello che ama mia mamma.

No...
Non ci sto dentro...
No...

E rinuncerei ad ogni convivenza...se sapessi di non essere accettato in casa da questa figlia.

Mio nonno vedovo volle risposarsi.
E cacciò di casa sua figlia ( mia madre) che non voleva in nessun modo.
Mia madre aveva 26 anni e glielo rinfacciò sempre.

Mio nonno tornò a parlare con sua figlia quando nacqui io: il suo primo nipote maschio, dopo 5 femmine.
QUelle sono botte di allegria eh?

Non facciamo minestroni.
Difronte alla natura: uno è mio padre e una è mia madre.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte, in questo caso non devi parlare come se fossi tu l'attore principale, immagina il compagno della genitrice che per una giornata si ritrova in mezzo a dei parenti e con l'ex marito.  Nella normalità dei casi non credi darebbe fastidio una cosa del genere? io direi di si, per questo parlo di rospi da inghiottire.
> 
> Però visto che gli adulti dovrebbero andare incontro a dei bambini, e visto che gli adulti dovrebbero capire che inghiottire un rospo del genere  si fa sia per la compagna che per i bambini attori di una vita della quale non hanno colpa.


Ma ti rendi conto?
Ma tu credi che io possa ritenere che esistano persone capaci di sottoporsi ad un supplizio del genere?
E a quale scopo?

Ma dei...
I bambini vogliono solo la loro strafottutissima festa no?

Con i loro parenti.
Ma dei andiamo...

Il compagno della genitrice quel giorno va a pescare.
O va in montagna.
O che qui e che là...

Ma dove stiamo andando a finire?
Che uno si debba sorbire ancora una montagna di estranei di cui non gliene può fregare una beata minchia? EH?

Ma io sono così.
Un uomo che non ha nessun senso della famiglia...e che trova nel parentado...solo una immane rottura di coglioni.
Ma se a malapena sopporto i miei di parenti...figuriamoci quelli della mia nuova compagna...ma figuriamoci...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No neanche della mia compagna...
> Fatalità avrei un impegno improrogabile...
> Ma stiamo scherzando eh?
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto sono d'accordissimo ci mancherebbe. 
Il fatto che tu non sia suo padre ma quello che ama sua madre non esclude che tu non possa diventare una figura importante per lei.
E' ovvio e chiarissimo a tutti che davanti al fatto che un padre sia presente, pur se separato,non esiste uomo che possa usurparlo della sua posizione nel cuore di un figlio.
 E questo è chiarissimo anche alla mia collega


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?
> Ma tu credi che io possa ritenere che esistano persone capaci di sottoporsi ad un supplizio del genere?
> E a quale scopo?
> 
> ...


Aò conte, visto che personalmente ritengo che i bambini vanno al di sopra di tutto, mi sta bene quello che hai scritto.
Sperando che i compagni dei genitori la pensino come te.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto?
> Ma tu credi che io possa ritenere che esistano persone capaci di sottoporsi ad un supplizio del genere?
> E a quale scopo?
> 
> ...


Io parlavo di genitori separati, i loro compagni partecipano solo se loro, i figli e gli ex compagni gradiscono. 
Nessuno impone nulla a nessuno
Se fossi invitata alla comunione del figlio del mio compagno e sapessi che non sono di disturbo a nessuno per me non sarebbe sorbirmi una giornata ma sentirmi parte integrante della vita del mio compagno.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io parlavo di genitori separati, i loro compagni partecipano solo se loro, i figli e gli ex compagni gradiscono.
> Nessuno impone nulla a nessuno
> Se fossi invitata alla comunione del figlio del mio compagno e sapessi che non sono di disturbo a nessuno per me non sarebbe sorbirmi una giornata ma sentirmi parte integrante della vita del mio compagno.


Ok...sempre più convinto che non voglio essere il compagno di nessuna.
Sono un uomo così pieno di sè stesso e così pregno di sè stesso...che francamente a me importo solo che gli altri non disturbino me con la loro presenza, di essere o non essere io di disturbo agli altri...francamente non me ne importa un fico secco.
Un conto è venire invitati.
Un conto è dover partecipare ad un evento perchè si è investiti di un certo ruolo.
E sulla seconda ipotesi: io non ci sto dentro per niente.

Ma ovvio gli altri liberi di fare e pensare come credono.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aò conte, visto che personalmente ritengo che i bambini vanno al di sopra di tutto, mi sta bene quello che hai scritto.
> Sperando che i compagni dei genitori la pensino come te.


Io ritengo che gli adulti pensino troppo che come scelgono loro al posto dei figli, sia la cosa migliore per loro.
Se è sta figlia della mia compagna che mi invita di sua sponte io ci vado perchè invitato da lei, e se dò fastidio ad altre persone non me ne frega un casso.

Ma se lei non mi invita: sto sciallo...
Che non metta mai una bambina o un bambino nella condizione di imbarazzo di dovermi dire...facciamo sta festa ma tu non ci devi venire....mi vergognerei al posto dei suoi genitori.

Mettiamoci benissimo nella testa che quando rifacciamo coppia dopo una separazione siamo al round due.
Specie se ci sono figli di mezzo.

Non si può cancellare con un colpo di spugna la vita che abbiamo vissuto prima con un'altra persona.
Non ce la farei mai.

Mi sentirei così:
Mia cara vita: In quegli anni io ho guidato autobus di linea.
Poi in questa seconda nuova vita sono passato a guidare pullmans da turismo.

E non posso mai dire che io nella vita ho guidato solo pullmans da turismo.

oppure mia cara vita fino a quel giorno ho suonato l'organo.
Oggi suono il pianoforte.
Ma non posso rinnegare nè dimenticare il mio passato da organista.

Tutto quello che io ho vissuto nei miei amori e rapporti e relazioni entra a buon diritto in come sono ora.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ritengo che gli adulti pensino troppo che come scelgono loro al posto dei figli, sia la cosa migliore per loro.
> *Se è sta figlia della mia compagna che mi invita di sua sponte io ci vado perchè invitato da lei*, e se dò fastidio ad altre persone non me ne frega un casso.
> 
> Ma se lei non mi invita: sto sciallo...
> ...


E' quello che sto dicendo anch'io.


----------



## Arianna (30 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ritengo che gli adulti pensino troppo che come scelgono loro al posto dei figli, sia la cosa migliore per loro.
> Se è sta figlia della mia compagna che mi invita di sua sponte io ci vado perchè invitato da lei, e se dò fastidio ad altre persone non me ne frega un casso.
> 
> Ma se lei non mi invita: sto sciallo...
> ...


la penso esattamente così anch'io e volevo approvarti questo messaggio
ma devo darla un po' in giro prima di dartela


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> la penso esattamente così anch'io e volevo approvarti questo messaggio
> ma devo darla un po' in giro prima di dartela


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io parlavo di genitori separati, i loro compagni partecipano solo se loro, i figli e gli ex compagni gradiscono.
> Nessuno impone nulla a nessuno
> Se fossi invitata alla comunione del figlio del mio compagno e sapessi che non sono di disturbo a nessuno per me non sarebbe sorbirmi una giornata ma sentirmi parte integrante della vita del mio compagno.


così esponi i bambini alla manipolazione da parte della loro madre della serie daiiiii devi dire che non vuoi la nuova compagna


troooppo facile


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> così esponi i bambini alla manipolazione da parte della loro madre della serie daiiiii devi dire che non vuoi la nuova compagna
> 
> 
> troooppo facile


Può essere, io non lo farei ma mi rendo conto che può accadere.


----------



## Flavia (31 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è sano per i figli per voi e per i nuovi compagni già sacrificati e scazzati di suo per le numerose ricorrenze che li vedono relegati in un algolo evitare stile dinasty, dallas, beautiful e gestire ognuno con la propria famiglia tali ricorrenze.
> 
> Si evitano tutta una serie di dolori casini.....
> 
> *e ricordatevi che prima o dopo i nuovi mariti mogli compagni fidanzati si scazzano di essere sempre gettati nel ripostiglio ad ogni festa dove ipocritamente tornate dagli ex per....fare festa e un giorno potreste trovarvi con il lato B per terra.* ( questo è un leggero fuori tema ma nemmeno tanto).


sapessi quante cose si sopportano per amore, e quante cose si sopportano per il quieto vivere!


----------



## lemon (1 Aprile 2012)

Io odio le ricorrenze e ne festeggio il minor numero possibile. Ma per me in questi casi  non ci sono regole, se non quella di capire quale sia il benessere del festeggiato, ossia il figlio. Se si è separati e con una nuova vita, almeno per un giorno, si potrebbero mettere da parte le proprie scelte sentimentali e chiedere direttamente ai figli chi inviterebbero.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

*Ho chiesto...*

Oggi ad un mio conoscente.
Separato ha un figlio dalla prima moglie.
Tre figli dalla nuova compagna.

MI ha detto che lui va tranquillamente nelle cose importanti del primo figlio e la sua nuova compagna non si ingerisce di questa faccenda.

Lo stesso la prima moglie non partecipa alle cose che riguardano questi tre figli che lui ha avuto con un'altra.

Mi ha detto che la sua nuova compagna sapeva che aveva moglie e figlio quando lo ha conosciuto no?

Ma sono tutti tranquilli perchè non ci sono rancori e odi tra le varie famiglie no?

La sua nuova compagna era single quando lo ha conosciuto: era una sua dipendente.

Mi ha raccontato che lui non ha tradito, ma è stato chiaro e lapalissiano con sua moglie.

Mi ha anche detto che quando non hai problemi economici aggiusti un sacco di cose...e che per lui...lasciare la sua villa a sua moglie non è stato nessun problema...tanto come sai mi sono comperato una casa nuova fatta come piace a me...la villa era fatta come piaceva a mia moglie...e lei ora sta là scialla nel suo regno no?

Amen..
Il Signore sia con voi...
La Messa è finita!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

lemon ha detto:


> Io odio le ricorrenze e ne festeggio il minor numero possibile. Ma per me in questi casi  non ci sono regole, se non quella di capire quale sia il benessere del festeggiato, ossia il figlio. Se si è separati e con una nuova vita, almeno per un giorno, si potrebbero mettere da parte le proprie scelte sentimentali e chiedere direttamente ai figli chi inviterebbero.


Eheheheheheeheh...sapessi quante ne schivo...eheheheheheeh...Ohhhhhhhhh...vorrei tanto essere presente...ma il mio lavoro non me lo permette...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ritengo che gli adulti pensino troppo che come scelgono loro al posto dei figli, sia la cosa migliore per loro.
> Se è sta figlia della mia compagna che mi invita di sua sponte io ci vado perchè invitato da lei, e se dò fastidio ad altre persone non me ne frega un casso.
> 
> Ma se lei non mi invita: sto sciallo...
> ...


Io so solo una cosa, forse due.
La prima che i bambini sono bambini, la seconda, che gli adulti non saranno adulti manco a novanta anni.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (9 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io so solo una cosa, forse due.
> La prima che i bambini sono bambini, la seconda, che gli adulti non saranno adulti manco a novanta anni.


Giusto.

Alcuni spunti di riflessione.
Primo ogni famiglia è a fatta a modo suo con le sue regole e le sue relazioni e se si vuole sapere del bon-ton che significa "seguiamo delle regole senza preoccuparci delle sofferenze nostre e degli altri" meglio rivolgersi alle apposite rubriche.
Secondo spunto: perché non considerare la possibilità di avere una minima coerenza tra l'educazione anche religiosa che si vuole dare ai figli e la propria vita? O si cambia la propria vita o si cambia l'educazione.
Terzo: mai fare carico ai bambini delle scelte che spettano agli adulti.


----------



## stellina (10 Aprile 2012)

faccio parte di una famiglia allargatissima e nelle feste funziona così: si invitano tutti e tutti sono liberi di decidere se venire o meno. si valuta il bene dei bambini, sono i genitori del bimbo a decidere se venire solo uno, entrambi o anche con i compagni, solo loro possono sapere bene le dinamiche della loro famiglia. gli altri visto che ti vogliono bene sorridono e non mettono in difficoltà nessuno!!! se voglio bene a una persona le voglio bene...voglio il suo bene...e non cambia se è sposata, separata, ricongiunta...le voglio bene per quello che è e la sostengo sempre! la mia prole ed io prima di loro siamo cresciuti in famiglie allargate e per noi avere 2 nonne e 4 nonni, varie zie e più zii, zie sole, zii soli, cugini di primo di secondo e di terzo letto è normale...sono affetti tutti importantissimi!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> faccio parte di una famiglia allargatissima e nelle feste funziona così: si invitano tutti e tutti sono liberi di decidere se venire o meno. si valuta il bene dei bambini, sono i genitori del bimbo a decidere se venire solo uno, entrambi o anche con i compagni, solo loro possono sapere bene le dinamiche della loro famiglia. gli altri visto che ti vogliono bene sorridono e non mettono in difficoltà nessuno!!! se voglio bene a una persona le voglio bene...voglio il suo bene...e non cambia se è sposata, separata, ricongiunta...le voglio bene per quello che è e la sostengo sempre! la mia prole ed io prima di loro siamo cresciuti in famiglie allargate e per noi avere 2 nonne e 4 nonni, varie zie e più zii, zie sole, zii soli, cugini di primo di secondo e di terzo letto è normale...sono affetti tutti importantissimi!!!



perciò un compagno dovrebbe non poter decidere un bel nulla della sua vita e aspettare che i genitori dicano tu si tu no?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non festeggio


:up:

.....anche perchè, ragazzi, se si è dei "peccatori" separati o addirittura divorziati, cazzo ci fate coi sacramenti?! Vade retro satana! Il vostro è figlio di peccatori, quindi dannato pure lui è! :unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> .....anche perchè, ragazzi, se si è dei "peccatori" separati o addirittura divorziati, cazzo ci fate coi sacramenti?! Vade retro satana! Il vostro è figlio di peccatori, quindi dannato pure lui è! :unhappy:


Il motivo per cui non festeggio non ha nulla a che fare con il peccato, ma con il modo in cui si presenta il tutore dei sacramenti. La chiesa, vista come istituzione, non è degna di imporre valori morali, dal momento che è lei stessa a violare questi valori in ogni istante senza mai porre rimedio. La chiesa, vista come insieme di persone che credono in dio e nei valori morali, non dovrebbe festeggiare ciò che è dovuto garantire ai propri figli e mariti e mogli, e tantomeno dovrebbero farlo coloro che non ci credono in niente.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui non festeggio non ha nulla a che fare con il peccato, ma con il modo in cui si presenta il tutore dei sacramenti. La chiesa, vista come istituzione, non è degna di imporre valori morali, dal momento che è lei stessa a violare questi valori in ogni istante senza mai porre rimedio. La chiesa, vista come insieme di persone che credono in dio e nei valori morali, non dovrebbe festeggiare ciò che è dovuto garantire ai propri figli e mariti e mogli, e tantomeno dovrebbero farlo coloro che non ci credono in niente.


Ma è innegabile che molte feste religiose sono divenuti pretesti per vacanze no?
Quindi se la domenica per i credenti è giorno dedicato al santificare...
Gli atei vadano tutti a lavorare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Infatti dato che per mia figlia la cresima è un pretesto per l'Iphone...le ho detto che mi costa troppo e che chiederò che non sia ammessa...la prima comunione m'è bastata...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## stellina (9 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perciò un compagno dovrebbe non poter decidere un bel nulla della sua vita e aspettare che i genitori dicano tu si tu no?


il compagno ha scelto di stare con quella persona e sapeva perfettamente che quella persona aveva ed ha altri affetti importanti siano i genitori o i figli. a sua volta il compagno avrà degli affetti familiari importanti anche lui. si è tra adulti, si parla e si decide la scelta migliore per tutti tenendo conto che i bimbi hanno bisogno di entrambi i genitori. poi questa è la mia esperienza, fatta di persone civilissime e intelligenti che sanno che se per un giorno ti metti il sorriso e fai felice un bimbo o la mamma anziana o il padre malato a te non cambia la vita, per te sono poche ore, ma magari ad altri li rende felici!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Giugno 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> il compagno ha scelto di stare con quella persona e sapeva perfettamente che quella persona aveva ed ha altri affetti importanti siano i genitori o i figli. a sua volta il compagno avrà degli affetti familiari importanti anche lui. si è tra adulti, si parla e si decide la scelta migliore per tutti tenendo conto che i bimbi hanno bisogno di entrambi i genitori. poi questa è la mia esperienza, fatta di persone civilissime e intelligenti che sanno che se per un giorno ti metti il sorriso e fai felice un bimbo o la mamma anziana o il padre malato a te non cambia la vita, per te sono poche ore, ma magari ad altri li rende felici!



anche quando tu dovrai stare a casa perchè non invitata e il tuo compagno andrà la dove invece c'è la sua ex che ci prova e ci prova e ha fatto di tutto e c'è riuscita a metterti in cattiva luce con i parenti fatto si che infatti tu non sei stata invitata per quello.


e farai contento la mamma anziana e il papà malato che vedendo il tuo compagno da solo senza di te potrà sperare che ti molli (visto che è da solo significa che non ci tiene a te e alla tua presenza) e che torni con la sua ex....



tu sei felice e contenta beata te.


----------



## stellina (17 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche quando tu dovrai stare a casa perchè non invitata e il tuo compagno andrà la dove invece c'è la sua ex che ci prova e ci prova e ha fatto di tutto e c'è riuscita a metterti in cattiva luce con i parenti fatto si che infatti tu non sei stata invitata per quello.
> 
> 
> e farai contento la mamma anziana e il papà malato che vedendo il tuo compagno da solo senza di te potrà sperare che ti molli (visto che è da solo significa che non ci tiene a te e alla tua presenza) e che torni con la sua ex....
> ...


non so se sei donna o uomo ma quello che vedo che la tua situazione prevede un compagno con una ex perfida che ci prova e che ti mette in cattiva luce. alt fermi ho parlato di persone intelligenti e rispettose...non si parla male di nessuno, non si discutono le scelte altrui. se il tuo compagno è andato solo ci saranno dei motivi. magari non tiene a te, magari invece preferisce evitare di darti in pasto alla ex incazzosa....io ipotizzo....


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Giugno 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non so se sei donna o uomo ma quello che vedo che la tua situazione prevede un compagno con una ex perfida che ci prova e che ti mette in cattiva luce. alt fermi ho parlato di persone intelligenti e rispettose...non si parla male di nessuno, non si discutono le scelte altrui. se il tuo compagno è andato solo ci saranno dei motivi. magari non tiene a te, magari invece preferisce evitare di darti in pasto alla ex incazzosa....io ipotizzo....


nessuno dei due motivi.
nessun motivo ...per me.


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nessuno dei due motivi.
> nessun motivo ...per me.


io penso che faccia un po' parte della vita, sai. non è che si possa pretendere di essere accettati dalla famiglia del proprio compagno/a. credo che bisogna avere molto tatto, discrezione, intelligenza e pazienza. e non crearsi dei problemi inutili..


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io penso che faccia un po' parte della vita, sai. non è che si possa pretendere di essere accettati dalla famiglia del proprio compagno/a. credo che bisogna avere molto tatto, discrezione, intelligenza e pazienza. e non crearsi dei problemi inutili..



mi chiedo per quanto tempo si debba sopportare. abbiamo anche una figlia insieme. non ha carattere. lei ha appena deciso le ferie estive per tenere l'altra figlia che lui ha con la ex.
senza minimamente interpellare prima lui. ha deciso e basta.


mi chiedo se è questione di intelligenza e quanta sia pazienza, sopportazione, suicidio emotivo ed esistenziale.


----------



## -Elisa- (18 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oggi ad un mio conoscente.
> Separato ha un figlio dalla prima moglie.
> Tre figli dalla nuova compagna.
> 
> ...


Infatti si litiga solo per questioni di soldi. Saeà cinico, ma vi assicuro che ex mogli e ex mariti diventano molto molto tolleranti se ognuno riesce a mantenere il consueto tenore di vita.
Il divorzio è un lusso, quindi, prima di sposarsi bisogna pensarci molto ma molto bene.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Infatti si litiga solo per questioni di soldi. Saeà cinico, ma vi assicuro che ex mogli e ex mariti diventano molto molto tolleranti se ognuno riesce a mantenere il consueto tenore di vita.
> Il divorzio è un lusso, quindi, prima di sposarsi bisogna pensarci molto ma molto bene.


Il dio denaro è il dio denaro:up::up::up::up:


----------



## passante (19 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi chiedo per quanto tempo si debba sopportare. abbiamo anche una figlia insieme. non ha carattere. lei ha appena deciso le ferie estive per tenere l'altra figlia che lui ha con la ex.
> senza minimamente interpellare prima lui. ha deciso e basta.
> 
> 
> mi chiedo se è questione di intelligenza e quanta sia pazienza, sopportazione, suicidio emotivo ed esistenziale.


mah non lo so. io sono poco sereno su questi argomenti. noi non siamo una coppia di separati o risposati, siamo una coppia omosessuale. la famiglia del mio compagno non ha mai accettato la cosa. e noi viviamo insieme da più di dieci anni. dieci anni in cui io non sono esistito. e in cui (ben più grave) "non è esistita" nemmeno una parte del loro figlio. ma è normale una cosa del genere? abitiamo lontani, a quasi 400km di distanza, ma mai una telefonata (non a me, chi se ne frega, ma a lui), un invito, una parola. una cosa da non credere. quando suo padre si è ammalato lui ha fatto i salti mortali per andarlo a trovare, stare con lui, accudirlo. lo sa lui, e ho visto io, che mesi sono stati, quelli. ma la riconciliazione il "perdono" (di che cosa, poi, non lo so) non c'è stato nemmeno allora. io l'ho accompagnato mille volte, per non farlo guidare tutte quelle ore, ma poi non entravo nemmeno in città, me ne andavo, o lo aspettavo in qualche paese dei paraggi. ma è dignitosa una cosa del genere? e quando il padre è morto qualcuno si è permesso di raccomandare al mio compagno di andare al funerale "da slo" cioè senza di me. e poi lo sai chi c'era, al funerale? il nuovo compagno di sua madre. no, non sono sereno su queste cose. mi fanno incazzare ancora adesso come una biscia. però non voglio e non permetto che questo intacchi il rapporto tra me e lui, questo no. va beh, scusate l'OT e lo sfogo.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Infatti si litiga solo per questioni di soldi. Saeà cinico, ma vi assicuro che ex mogli e ex mariti diventano molto molto tolleranti se ognuno riesce a mantenere il consueto tenore di vita.
> Il divorzio è un lusso, quindi, prima di sposarsi bisogna pensarci molto ma molto bene.


vangelo


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mah non lo so. io sono poco sereno su questi argomenti. noi non siamo una coppia di separati o risposati, siamo una coppia omosessuale. la famiglia del mio compagno non ha mai accettato la cosa. e noi viviamo insieme da più di dieci anni. dieci anni in cui io non sono esistito. e in cui (ben più grave) "non è esistita" nemmeno una parte del loro figlio. ma è normale una cosa del genere? abitiamo lontani, a quasi 400km di distanza, ma mai una telefonata (non a me, chi se ne frega, ma a lui), un invito, una parola. una cosa da non credere. quando suo padre si è ammalato lui ha fatto i salti mortali per andarlo a trovare, stare con lui, accudirlo. lo sa lui, e ho visto io, che mesi sono stati, quelli. ma la riconciliazione il "perdono" (di che cosa, poi, non lo so) non c'è stato nemmeno allora. io l'ho accompagnato mille volte, per non farlo guidare tutte quelle ore, ma poi non entravo nemmeno in città, me ne andavo, o lo aspettavo in qualche paese dei paraggi. ma è dignitosa una cosa del genere? e quando il padre è morto qualcuno si è permesso di raccomandare al mio compagno di andare al funerale "da slo" cioè senza di me. e poi lo sai chi c'era, al funerale? il nuovo compagno di sua madre. no, non sono sereno su queste cose. mi fanno incazzare ancora adesso come una biscia. però non voglio e non permetto che questo intacchi il rapporto tra me e lui, questo no. va beh, scusate l'OT e lo sfogo.



il grave è che lui ci va da solo e fa di tutto per escludermi da una vita normale dove sia normale stare insieme nello stesso posto nello stesso tempo.
il grave è questo. io sono il nulla.
otto giorni che l'ho lasciato, spero di resistere e non tornare più assieme a lui. per il mio bene.


hai tutta la mia solisarietà passante. e un bacio


----------



## stellina (25 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mah non lo so. io sono poco sereno su questi argomenti. noi non siamo una coppia di separati o risposati, siamo una coppia omosessuale. *la famiglia del mio compagno non ha mai accettato la cosa*. e noi viviamo insieme da più di dieci anni. dieci anni in cui io non sono esistito. e in cui (ben più grave) "non è esistita" nemmeno una parte del loro figlio. ma è normale una cosa del genere? abitiamo lontani, a quasi 400km di distanza, ma mai una telefonata (non a me, chi se ne frega, ma a lui), un invito, una parola. una cosa da non credere. quando suo padre si è ammalato lui ha fatto i salti mortali per andarlo a trovare, stare con lui, accudirlo. lo sa lui, e ho visto io, che mesi sono stati, quelli. *ma la riconciliazione il "perdono" (di che cosa, poi, non lo so) non c'è stato nemmeno allora*. io l'ho accompagnato mille volte, per non farlo guidare tutte quelle ore, ma poi non entravo nemmeno in città, me ne andavo, o lo aspettavo in qualche paese dei paraggi. ma è dignitosa una cosa del genere? e quando il padre è morto qualcuno si è permesso di raccomandare al mio compagno di andare al funerale "da slo" cioè senza di me. e poi lo sai chi c'era, al funerale? il nuovo compagno di sua madre. no, non sono sereno su queste cose. mi fanno incazzare ancora adesso come una biscia. però non voglio e non permetto che questo intacchi il rapporto tra me e lui, questo no. va beh, scusate l'OT e lo sfogo.


per le parole sottolineate in neretto: ho specificato di parlare di persone intelligenti che ben sanno cosa è il rispetto e non solo come si scrive!!!
mi spiace per quello che ho letto. purtroppo molte persone giudicano senza essersi fatti un giro nelle scarpe degli altri, purtroppo molti ragionano con preconcetti...mi spiace..mi spiace leggere di gente che invece di guardare l'amore che scorre tra 2 anime guardi altro. 
*chiariamo un concetto
 esistono solo 2 tipi di coppie:
quelle felici e quelle no!*


----------



## stellina (25 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il grave è che lui ci va da solo e fa di tutto per escludermi da una *vita normale dove sia normale stare insieme nello stesso posto nello stesso tempo.*
> il grave è questo. io sono il nulla.
> otto giorni che l'ho lasciato, spero di resistere e non tornare più assieme a lui. per il mio bene.
> 
> ...


normale è ciò che desideriamo sia normale. prendi me e te. a me piace tantissimo la marmellata di fragola, a te quella di prugne. entrambe tutte le mattine mangiamo la nostra marmellata, per noi è normale così! cioè è normale per me quello che ho scritto perchè arrivo da una famiglia allargata dove ho respirato una certa aria. lui magari ha un altro percorso famigliare e quindi altre idee... oltre alla mancanza nelle feste come ti fa percepire che per lui sei il nulla?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> normale è ciò che desideriamo sia normale. prendi me e te. a me piace tantissimo la marmellata di fragola, a te quella di prugne. entrambe tutte le mattine mangiamo la nostra marmellata, per noi è normale così! cioè è normale per me quello che ho scritto perchè arrivo da una famiglia allargata dove ho respirato una certa aria. lui magari ha un altro percorso famigliare e quindi altre idee... oltre alla mancanza nelle feste come ti fa percepire che per lui sei il nulla?


- mi porta a casa prima di riaccompagnare a casa la figlia se siamo via in auto camper o bici alla ex perchè non vuole che lei vedendomi abbia dei " malumori" e sono ordini io non posso obbiettare.
- non viene mai a casa mia ma solo io a casa sua ( abbiamo una flgia di due anni insieme.
- non vuole mai fare vacanze solo con me ( lavoro parecchio e ho bisogno una volta l'anno qualche giorno l'anno) ma mi impone sempre la presenza di sua figlia che io devo servire aiutare e guardare finchè lui dorme in spiaggia, fa i suoi sport.
- mi impone i suoi amici in occasioni di ritrovo e io non posso obbiettare altrimenti mi lascia a casa ( perchè è lui che decide si fa così o viaggi.
- mi ha già detto che in nessuna delle feste future della figlia sua o dei suoi parenti sarò presente " per non creare malumori".( non ho fatto loro nulla di male ) ma se avrò una festa di ns figlia loro saranno per forza invitati.

l ho lasciato e:
- ns figlia non la vuole vedere ne frequantare perchè non ha tempo perchè lavora, ha i suoi sport e già vede l'altra figlia a giorni stabiliti.

da tutto questo e da altro io ho deciso di lasciarlo perchè non un nulla o peggio una persona da umiliare.


e penso che lui con questi atteggiamenti mi abbia dimostrato che non mi ha mai amato . nemmeno ns figlia.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

sono la compagna di quello che avete chiamato " marco".

un uomo che si comporta così deve rimanere da solo e fare quel che vuole , si è o no adatti a fare coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mah non lo so. io sono poco sereno su questi argomenti. noi non siamo una coppia di separati o risposati, siamo una coppia omosessuale. la famiglia del mio compagno non ha mai accettato la cosa. e noi viviamo insieme da più di dieci anni. dieci anni in cui io non sono esistito. e in cui (ben più grave) "non è esistita" nemmeno una parte del loro figlio. ma è normale una cosa del genere? abitiamo lontani, a quasi 400km di distanza, ma mai una telefonata (non a me, chi se ne frega, ma a lui), un invito, una parola. una cosa da non credere. quando suo padre si è ammalato lui ha fatto i salti mortali per andarlo a trovare, stare con lui, accudirlo. lo sa lui, e ho visto io, che mesi sono stati, quelli. ma la riconciliazione il "perdono" (di che cosa, poi, non lo so) non c'è stato nemmeno allora. io l'ho accompagnato mille volte, per non farlo guidare tutte quelle ore, ma poi non entravo nemmeno in città, me ne andavo, o lo aspettavo in qualche paese dei paraggi. ma è dignitosa una cosa del genere? e quando il padre è morto qualcuno si è permesso di raccomandare al mio compagno di andare al funerale "da slo" cioè senza di me. e poi lo sai chi c'era, al funerale? il nuovo compagno di sua madre. no, non sono sereno su queste cose. mi fanno incazzare ancora adesso come una biscia. però non voglio e non permetto che questo intacchi il rapporto tra me e lui, questo no. va beh, scusate l'OT e lo sfogo.


Robe da matti. Un figlio è un figlio, non lo si ama in modo condizionato. Io forse non potrei perdonare ad uno dei miei figli di aver causato sofferenza, volontariamente. Di aver fatto del male, cinicamente. Ma probabilmente ne incolperei me stessa, se lo facessero, vorrebbe dire che non sono riuscita ad insegnare loro la sacralità del rispetto per gli altri. Per tutti gli altri, e per ogni amore. Lui aveva bisogno che ci fossi tu a quel funerale, questo avrebbero dovuto pensare, accidenti. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> - mi porta a casa prima di riaccompagnare a casa la figlia se siamo via in auto camper o bici alla ex perchè non vuole che lei vedendomi abbia dei " malumori" e sono ordini io non posso obbiettare.
> - non viene mai a casa mia ma solo io a casa sua ( abbiamo una flgia di due anni insieme.
> - non vuole mai fare vacanze solo con me ( lavoro parecchio e ho bisogno una volta l'anno qualche giorno l'anno) ma mi impone sempre la presenza di sua figlia che io devo servire aiutare e guardare finchè lui dorme in spiaggia, fa i suoi sport.
> - mi impone i suoi amici in occasioni di ritrovo e io non posso obbiettare altrimenti mi lascia a casa ( perchè è lui che decide si fa così o viaggi.
> ...



Immaginavo che fossi tu la sua compagna.

Capisco il tuo sconcerto, la tua rabbia, a gestire una coppia che non senti coppia, come se lui fosse più di là che con te e vostra figlia.
E di certo lo conosci, e sai perfettamente come si è svolta la vostra vita fino ad ora.

Ma io ho visto un uomo piuttosto debole, spezzato forse dagli eventi.
Credi davvero che questo modo di fare non si possa cambiare?
Ha paura, una paura eccessiva della sua ex moglie, e si è dimostrato debole in tutto.
Se questo cambiasse, tu pensi di provare ancora amore per lui?
Potresti riprovarci?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> - mi porta a casa prima di riaccompagnare a casa la figlia se siamo via in auto camper o bici alla ex perchè non vuole che lei vedendomi abbia dei " malumori" e sono ordini io non posso obbiettare.
> - non viene mai a casa mia ma solo io a casa sua ( abbiamo una flgia di due anni insieme.
> - non vuole mai fare vacanze solo con me ( lavoro parecchio e ho bisogno una volta l'anno qualche giorno l'anno) ma mi impone sempre la presenza di sua figlia che io devo servire aiutare e guardare finchè lui dorme in spiaggia, fa i suoi sport.
> - mi impone i suoi amici in occasioni di ritrovo e io non posso obbiettare altrimenti mi lascia a casa ( perchè è lui che decide si fa così o viaggi.
> ...



Ho riletto ora...
Davvero non la vuole frequentare?


----------

